# Working with passion fruit and pastry cream



## jls988 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi all,

I've committed myself to making passion fruit cream puffs. I'm sure the idea isn't original, but nevertheless I don't have a recipe to work from. I have base recipes for the pate a choux, pastry cream and how to lighten the pastry cream with whipped cream and gelatin, though. 

So you think it would be better to add passion fruit liquer to the pastry cream, or fold passion fruit puree into the whipped cream when lightening the pastry cream? A third option would be to do it at both stages.

Has anyone done anything like this and have advice? Unfortunately, the circumstances don't really allow me to take a dry run at this, so I'll have to adjust on the fly. Advice would be really helpful!

Thanks!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'd start with a passionfruit curd (lemon curd subbed w unsweetenened passion puree), and lighten it with whipped cream when cool.:lips:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We do these a lot.
We fill the bottoms with a passion fruit mousseline.
We then pipe high passion fruit flavor whipped cream to hold the top
just our version


----------

